
Please Review My Web App: A Nigerian Imgur - xkbd
http://meme.africa
======
xkbd
Hello HN,

I built this website because: 1.) All meme apps(Imgur, 9GAG..) out there lacks
Nigerian content. 2.) I want to learn a new technology(Node.js).

I need your feedback on how I can make it better. This is basically v0.1.

Thanks.

~~~
Joshkkkk
Wow. This looks like a real deal. You just need more contents and you are good
to go. Keep it up.

~~~
xkbd
Thanks for the comment, Josh.

------
qnsi
Search doesnt seem to work but I dont think thats useful in a site like 9gag.

Otherwise cool idea, if a content would be in english I would like to visit it
sometimes

------
Atoyebi
Nice app. Hopefully, you will add more contents and publicize it more to get
users.

